

ToDoDeck: Simple Notecards for Productive People - WritelyDesigned
http://tododeck.com/

======
slingerofwheat
With all due respect, these are colored cards that you can buy hundreds of at
a local office supplies store for a few dollars. $10 is retarded.

------
lazylester
How about just re-using, by writing on the back, the reams of paper that is
printed on one side, that your printer spits out, and much of which is
discarded. Reduce, Reuse, Recycle.

------
crazy_geek
For portrait lined 3x5s, if you can't find them, you can just use a guillotine
on a 5x8 card and get two 3x5s and a nice business card size-ish scrap. And
business card stock for an index card todo is way overkill. Also 2.5 cents vs.
10 cents per tododeck card.

------
WritelyDesigned
Hacker News is the absolute best place to get feedback. Any other objections?

~~~
nacs
The very 1st photo after the header on that homepage sends the opposite
message to your "Paper is making a comeback" with it's clearly computer-
generated text on this image:
[http://f.cl.ly/items/0v1m0x0a2a35420m3a3L/styles.jpg](http://f.cl.ly/items/0v1m0x0a2a35420m3a3L/styles.jpg)

Handwriting the text, even if it were slightly less legible, would be better
than doing it in a stock font in Photoshop.

------
bb01100100
Problem was solved long ago by Post-It notes. Fail.

